# Sticky  Filter setups



## Razorlips

I would like to see the various filtration setups of the people here and include the tank sizes. I run the same setups on my 55 and 75 as well as the 90 I'm getting tomorrow.

This consists of a UGF with a AC 500 hooked to it on one end and a 1140 powerhead at the other end. I also run a magnum 350 canister with bio wheels. This works great for me anyway and the water is crystal clear.

Just curious to see what everyone is running. :rockin:


----------



## CHUD

just moved to a new house, but since I've been here I, one of my tank set-ups is a 180 reef-ready, built in filtration, 2 corner pre-plumbed overflows. I have a 60 gal acrylic wet/dry from Aqua Clear, MagDrive 24 pump, MagDrive 7 pump/powerhead, Emperor 400. The water flows like a river. The rhom loves it.


----------



## thePACK

homemade sump 35 gallon with rio2500 pump and a eheim 
canister filter with angstrom uv.


----------



## WebHostExpert

I run two penguin bio 330's and two emporer 400's on my 240g and two 330's on my 55g and a whisper 2 on my 29.


----------



## Xenon

Topic moved to Equipment Questions


----------



## redbelly

29 gal w. AC 300.


----------



## Judazzz

I have an 80 gallon with one eheim canister (for biofiltration) and two 100gph internal filters (for mechanical filtration and surface agition/creating current. Besides that, one 325gph powerhead.


----------



## marco

180gal with 2 ac300's and 1 ac 500. i think im going to get a couple more ac 500's


----------



## Razorlips

I really like the AC 500's

Pet Solutions
has them for $30.00 :rockin:


----------



## Clay_old

Although ACs do turn over lots of water, they leave alot to be desired as far as filtration goes. They lack the ability to remove fine particulate matter, and their ability to adequately provide sufficient biological filtration is not as good as some of the other filters on the market.


----------



## Xenon

Which one do you recommend Clay?


----------



## AZ

I got that new whisper filer i forgot what its alled i think it is there newest one the one that fushes and has 4 filters and the internal heater


----------



## Show_Me_The_Teeth

200g and filter pics

One of the wet/drys has a UV light on them.


----------



## Razorlips

I still swear by the AC's. My tanks have always been crystal clear and biologically correct. However, I think I need to give most of the credit on my setup to the magnum 350 running the bio wheels. I also do frequent water changes and monitor my water extremely close.

I tried a whisper once but wasn't happy with it. I did have one problem once with a AC500. It backed up and pushed the top off and spilled water over the back.

I guess different setups work for different people. That's kind of why I started this topic. That and I thought about trying something new on the 90 I picked up yesterday. I'm just leary of trying a new setup when what I have seems to work great.


----------



## Xenon

How much did you pay for the 90?


----------



## Razorlips

I got it on sale for $370 for tank, top, light, and pine stand. It's an All Glass brand which tend to go for around $500 here with these things included.

I deal allot with this guy so he usually shoots me some good deals. He also has a brand new custom ordered Oceanic 200 gallon with stand and lights. The stand and tank were designed to be in an open area rather than against the wall. Because the customer backed out of the purchase, he will sell it for $1650. I'm still thinking about it but I've got this huge wrap around that I'm doing and I think the wife may kill me if I get it.

It's super nice and it's got the granite finish. It also has a sump but I'm not sure what brand.

I think I got a sweet deal on the 90. I think I'm going to eventually add the oak stand and canopy to it though. :rockin: :rockin:


----------



## hydroshutter

Cool, clay made it.. Yea, I like ac's too. I have a ac500,ac300 and eheim canister on my 55 as well as a emperor 400,ac500, and an eheim canister on my 80. With a broken fluval canister about to go on the 80.


----------



## hydroshutter

That's a pretty sweet deal for what you got, but check this out.

I got an 80 gallon setup including wood stand,hood,lights, filtration, and a 10inch black diamond rhom for $170.. :rockin:


----------



## readingbabelfish

I have a 55g with a penguin 330, an air bubbler, and a heater. Plenty of rocks with caves and plants. My fish love to swim in the bubbles and like to hand out in the caves. :







:


----------



## Grosse Gurke

125 gallon with 3 eheim canasters and one emp 400. 75 gallon with 2 ac500's.


----------



## luva40

120g with 2 penguin 330's and 2 powerheads. I am getting ready to by 1 large (800-900gph) to possibly submerge flowing horizontaly.


----------



## hydroshutter

grosse gurke said:


> 75 gallon with 2 ac500's.


how often do you do water changes on this tank?


----------



## Grosse Gurke

hydroshutter said:


> grosse gurke said:
> 
> 
> 
> 75 gallon with 2 ac500's.
> 
> 
> 
> how often do you do water changes on this tank?
Click to expand...

Once a week, about 25%. All it is holding is my rhom and he is not very messy.


----------



## SnowCichlid.

Nice too see waht you are all using ... I have a REGENT canistar filter for my p's tank ... but i find that the best filtration comes from the more frequent and scheduled water changes


----------



## Young Gotti

1 AC 300 
1 whisper 30-60
1 AC 802 powerhead

on my 55 gallon


----------



## Judazzz

grosse gurke said:


> 125 gallon with 3 eheim canasters and one emp 400. 75 gallon with 2 ac500's.


What types of Eheim filters do you have?
I'm looking for a bigger one, but haven't decided which one...


----------



## Grosse Gurke

Judazzz said:


> grosse gurke said:
> 
> 
> 
> 125 gallon with 3 eheim canasters and one emp 400. 75 gallon with 2 ac500's.
> 
> 
> 
> What types of Eheim filters do you have?
> I'm looking for a bigger one, but haven't decided which one...
Click to expand...

2 of the echo 2235's and one 2215. I like the 2235's, they have 5 different baskets to place media/sponges in and they prime really easy.


----------



## Judazzz

That's a very cool filtration set-up you have. And very pricey, I guess...


----------



## Show_Me_The_Teeth

I still got all you beat!


----------



## Pacu Man

For my 55 gal i got:

-Emperor 270

-Pengiun 170

-Powerhead 301


----------



## MPower

On my 75g I run 2 emp 400 and on my 220g my wet/dry measures 43in x 14in x 20in. Its equalent to a 52g tank.


----------



## Ba20

emperor's all the way


----------



## Sir Nathan XXI

wet drys on all my tanks, I use coarse foam prefilters, then I use cell pore bio media 1x9x9 sheets, with bio balls in the overflow towers

my 125g tanks is running at about 900-1000gph, I know thats alot but my fish love the current.

my 75g is tank is at about 600gph

my 30g tanks are at about 200gph


----------



## WebHostExpert

AC500 is that a aqua clear 500??? if it is theres no way it compairs to a emporer 400..


----------



## Grosse Gurke

MAD piranhas said:


> AC500 is that a aqua clear 500??? if it is theres no way it compairs to a emporer 400..


I have both and I think they compair very nicely. The best thing about the ac500 is they are quieter and have a higher flow rate.


----------



## Razorlips

I do wish the AC500 had a bio wheel. I'm thinking of doing a conversion for my AC500's to see how it works.

The only other brand I've used is whisper and I don't care much for them at all!


----------



## WebHostExpert

an aqua clear 500 only runs out like 425 gph and the emporer 400 runs out 400 gph but the ac500 does not have bio-wheels which makes a huge difference. I have not a had a noise problem with the emporers. humm how much better is a canister filter?? is it worth it?


----------



## firestorm

a 200 for my black shark whos got big (for his type!!!)


----------



## NIKE

:rockin: 33 gal fluval 304
77 gal fluval 404 AC 300
125 gal filstor xp3 350gph plus adding more not quit sure what to buy, tank not set up yet.anyone with good ideas please let me no.


----------



## Petzl88

Yo, I'm gettin' a 75 soon. What do y'all recommend? I'm thinking two Penguin biowheel 330s and maybe a powerhead. Should I get two emporer 400's? Suggestions??


----------



## Judazzz

Petzl88 said:


> Yo, I'm gettin' a 75 soon. What do y'all recommend? I'm thinking two Penguin biowheel 330s and maybe a powerhead. Should I get two emporer 400's? Suggestions??


Eheim filters are the best, pricey but virtually undestructable, and worth every cent... See their site to figure out which type would be the best for your tank: *www.eheim.com*
I don't know about the other brands - don't use them


----------



## kiddspl

I have a topfin 60 and a tetra 60 on my 55g. Its about 550gph i think, its cheap and works for me. I have a question though, if i wer t upgrade to a 125 could I buy another tetra 60 and have three power filters on it running close to 900gph,will that be fine?? I figure sinc i already have 2 then theres no use going out and buying a bunch of new, bigger filters when i can just use these and get another one. to me 3-90g filters should do wel on 125g, right??


----------



## marco

i push an ac 300 and 2 ac500's on a 180gal glass.


----------



## GARGOYLE

135 gallon
2 AC500's
1 fluval 404

Looking for pump parts to get the sump going.


----------



## pythonwill

On my 135 I have a aqua clear 200 wet/dry with 800 gph pump and two fluval 404 canisters. works great


----------



## buickboy22

66 gallon - 1 h.o.t. magnum pro with bio wheel that spins via 402 powerhead and 1 ac 500
i have an ac 300 and another 500 but i have no room on back of tank!


----------



## icepick36m

I know some don't agree with them,but in my tanks I run both ugf and canister filters.My perameters stay where they should and the water stays crystal clear.I run powerheads on my ugf's for the current and flow.I have been very satisfied with this setup.


----------



## tyourkie66

one whisper 60 on my 55g

what else should i ghet?


----------



## Crossett

simple eheim

this is my first tank, starting out on a 50 gallon. If everything goes well i would like to get a 180 in 6 months or so.










just set that up about 30 minutes ago.


----------



## Nethius

86 Gallon Tank

300 Aqua Clear
500 Aqua Clear
Fluval Power Filter 1


----------



## Mr. Hannibal

2 AC300, 1 AC500!


----------



## mdemers883

on my 55g tank I'm running a AC300 and an emp400.

Mark


----------



## shiznick

29g UG filter with two 301 powerheads, whisper power filter 3.


----------



## phensway

i have a whisper 4 on my 30 gal, i switched from a pengiun with a biowheel because it was so damn noisy!!! no more bio wheels for me


----------



## piranha 13

On my 37 I run an Emp 400

On my 30 I also run an Emp 400


----------



## B4theAmazon

I've got a Penguin 170 for a 29 gallon tank, is this a bad filter b/c of the biowheel? Or are there better ones I should be looking at?


----------



## RAZORTEETH

emperor 400 and penguin 330 on 55 gallon also running regent 5-15 and regent 10-20 on both of my ten gallons have regent 30-60 under cabinet for emergency


----------



## JAWZ

In my 72, i got 2 fluval 204's, and in my 37, i have a whisper 40 and an under gravel filter for a 30 gal


----------



## BILLYBLUE

I have a 135 with a fluval 404 a rio 2100 powerhead with sponge attachement and a 30 gallon sump


----------



## jdk79

On my 180 I have 3 Aqua Clear 500's and 2 aqua clear 402 power heads... Current just like a river. The AC 500 power filters are awesome. Very quite but turns over more water than any other power filter out there.







Jake


----------



## piranha45

1 ac300 and nothin else on a 55g. Clean the water once a week, i dont have a damn problem. "2 AC500s on my 55" lol


----------



## jasert39

new 75 gal with a emp 400 and a emp 280


----------



## 521 1N5

a penguin 330+170 on my 55 gallon.


----------



## Death in #'s

1 aqua clear 500 and 1 300 and an udergravel filter on a 55g


----------



## scarfish

AquaClear500 and a Magnum HOT with my 75 gallon


----------



## hays98

eheim


----------



## hays98

Judazzz said:


> Petzl88 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Yo, I'm gettin' a 75 soon. What do y'all recommend? I'm thinking two Penguin biowheel 330s and maybe a powerhead. Should I get two emporer 400's? Suggestions??
> 
> 
> 
> Eheim filters are the best, pricey but virtually undestructable, and worth every cent... See their site to figure out which type would be the best for your tank: *www.eheim.com*
> I don't know about the other brands - don't use them
Click to expand...


----------



## XPiranhaX

180 gallon/ Aqua Clear Aquatics Pro 300 Wet/Dry

55Gallon/ 1 AC 500


----------



## Zuri

I have a 55 gal with 1 Emperor 400. It does a great job, combined with a 20% water change every 2 weeks. The water stays crystal clear. I used to use Whisper Filters, but they just don't compare to the Emperors.

My Webshots Page


----------



## Fishman

125 gallon

1 AC 500, 1 Tetra Tec 500, Homemade trickle filter!

75 gallon
1 AC 300, 1 Tetra Tec 500


----------



## FuZZy

Just got a 55 gallong with Emperor 400 and a 402 powerhead.


----------



## RhomZilla

Update on mine..
Only have FilStar Canister for filteration on the 125 gal. Took out the powerhead and cant fit an overhang filter. But Water is crisp, clear and clean!!









20gal has only AC 200, crisp, clean and clear also!!


----------



## bgshortys

90g community with a FilStar XP3 canister filter and a 100gph powerhead in tank


----------



## Opiate999

Can somebody give me a website where I can read up on all of this different stuff. I'm new to aquariums and have no idea what any of you are talking about. I really need to learn. thanks


----------



## KingJeff

with an ac 500 one the tank how far back does it go?? i think i only have about 4 inches of room. there a wall behind my tank.


----------



## Samuel

55 G with 1 AC 300, 1 Penguiin 330, an AC 802 powerhead w/o quick filter, and a Rena xp3


----------



## iLLwiLL

on a dual 55 and 75 setup, i'm running a Rena XP3, and a penguin bio-wheel (330) on each.

~Will.


----------



## Raptor

New setup for my 190, an 125 AC wet dry 800 gph, ehiem pro ll 2028 290 gph. Fluval 404 340gph and a fluval 104 for protien skimming 140 gph.
Total 1570 gph


----------



## marcc420

on my 125 i have an auqaclear500 on my 55 a fluval 404.


----------



## jasert39

Update....i know have 2 emp 400's on a 75 gallon tank..
and a emp 280 on my 20 gallon tank.


----------



## eatfish

emporer 400 and a magnum hot on a 55.
ive got to get the bioweels for the magnum.


----------



## RhomZilla

I only have a FilStar XP3 on the 100 and 125 gal ONLY!!


----------



## JDDbull

92gal with and Emp 400 AC 500, 2 174gph Hagen PH's, Fluval 404 can filter


----------



## Guest

1 ME2000 FOR 60G
1 AC300  FOR 60G

both are just fine







and the water, crystal clear.


----------



## Guest

illwill,

you have a nice setup!


----------



## mpdt

On a 75 Gal, I use an emperor 400 and a whisper 30-60 for my one little rbp


----------



## lament configuration

tetra whisper 40


----------



## RazorSharp

On my 55 Gallon:
1 Eheim 2026
1 AquaClear 300
1 AquaClear 802 Powerhead

Water is always CrystaL Clear.


----------



## Derek

aquaclear 150 and ugf w/175gph powerhead on a 20... NO water problems...









2 ac500's, ugf w/powerhead 802 on my 72 bowfront. I guess I'm old school, but ac's are great and so are ugf's... just my opinion.


----------



## Liquid Snake

Filstar x2 + ac200 on 46
ac300 + penguin mini on 30


----------



## Death in #'s

Death in # said:


> 1 aqua clear 500 and 1 300 and an udergravel filter on a 55g


 update im just running a emporer 400 on a 55g
alot better than those stupid ac


----------



## jasert39

update again...XP3 and a emp 400 on my 75 gallon (soon to just be the xp3)

emp 280 on the 20 gallon


----------



## str8up

I just set up my 130g...needed a "cheap" filter due to cost over runs...hehe.
I looked over alot of setups on the web and here...came up with this.
It took my tank 5 days to cycle with a bout the following.
8 guppies, 1 goldfish, 2 danios, 2 Irrodencents, 1 bala and 5 inch pleco.
I didnt add any additives but did use all of the gravel from my 10 gallon setup in the filter. The water was always just right in it so I figured it would be a great starter medium for bacteria.

I used a 30 gallon tank I had. Cut out one side and used it as the diagonal as you can see. also a couple pieces of plexy, some marbles for maximum "free flow" and purchased some plastic mesh canvis which i stitched together to form a canister which holds the charcoal that can be replaced as needed easily.
I also put in some prefilter material in two areas. Prior to filter and prior to gravel bac bed.
Seems to be working perfectly
Need any info on it...let me know... I think it will work fine for me...any comments would be greatly appreciated....Later..Str8


----------



## str8up

Part 2:
The legos were used in place of "expensive"filter bacteria media and the marbles can be seen under the white gravel...essentially to allow ease of flow to the entire gravel bed and max even filtration through it.
Again...any comments are welcome....Str8


----------



## rbp3rbp3

on my 55 gal i have a 2 penguin 170's and a air wand. MY water isnt crystal clear but it isnt all that bad.


----------



## mmmike247




----------



## Skeelo

55 gal. -- Fluval 404 & Undergravel Filter

20 gal. -- AquaClear 300 & Undergravel Filter

10 gal. -- Whisper 20

5 gal. -- Whisper 10


----------



## Time4Chillie

in my 60 i have, 1 ac 300, 1 ac 150, 1 ac mini, and a fluval powerhead with foam cartridge on the bottom. Works really nicely.


----------



## schin101

For a 125G I have to Emperor 400's.


----------



## Noe

160 gallons tank with Stand & Canopy
2 - Rena Filstar XP3,
2 - Emperor 400
2 - Aquaclear powerhead #802
1 - Rena Cal Top Light 300W Heater
1 - Rena Air Pump #400


----------



## akio525

65 gallon 
wet/dry filter running a rio 2100 pump
eheim powerhead 2206
hagen ac 402 with quick filter
profile 5500 air pump


----------



## Judazzz

Update:

80 gallon redbelly tank:
- 1 Eheim professional 2228 - 270 gph (that thing is gigantic







- see pic)
- 1 Eheim classic 2213 - 110 gph
- 2 internal sponge filters - 100 gph each
- 1 325 gph powerhead

50 gallon manueli tank:
- 1 Jewel internal filter - 150 gph
- 1 internal sponge filter - 120 gph
- 1 150 gph powerhead


----------



## camotekid

I have a chinese-made (i cant read the name) twin overhead filter and a submersible pump for my 94 gal tank.


----------



## Big Al

2.5g betta tank with no filtration(they don't like the movement)
10g community with whisper mini and aqua-tech 5-15
29g convict breeder tank with 1 aquaclear 150s
44g sw community with emp 280, filistar xp3 and 2 hagen 301 powerheads
55g GT tank with emp 280 and whisper 60


----------



## bkay1

2 ehiem 2026 and a ac402 powerhead all in a 66g..with tree big rbs.








bk


----------



## MikeH.

on my 72
- Magmium 350 canister
- empror 400


----------



## Runningmad

Just a 75 gallon tank, with two emperor 400's


----------



## newtoblackrhoms

str8up said:


> Part 2:
> The legos were used in place of "expensive"filter bacteria media and the marbles can be seen under the white gravel...essentially to allow ease of flow to the entire gravel bed and max even filtration through it.
> Again...any comments are welcome....Str8


 i would patten that,looks like a good job you did there!


----------



## newtoblackrhoms

i have two 400 emporer on my 72 bowfront and uh ,crystal! i still have 250 aquaclear wet dry set up ,but dont use it anymore, to much work!had it when saltwater tank was setup


----------



## oggietiu

I have A Eheim Canister Type 2235 for My 100 Gallon Plus and Air Pump. I havent had any problems with it.


----------



## Genin

for my 75 gallon:
1 AquaClear 500 filter
1 Penguin 330 filter
1 AquaClear 802 powerhead

Joe


----------



## X-D-X

Emperor 400 on larger tank 
Emperor 280 on smaller tank


----------



## sccavee

75 - Wet/Dry with CAP 2200 pump

55 - Two AC300's


----------



## BATHORY 1971

125 Gallon, two emp 400s....


----------



## Dr. Giggles

55 Gallon -- has 1 Diatom XL and 1 AC300 with a Rio 1700 Powerhead.
30 Gallon -- 1 AC300 and a Aqua Clear 301 power head.


----------



## soulfly

100g
Eheim Pro II 2026
Eheim Ecco 2231
Emp 400
HOT Mag 250
9w double helix UV

10g
AC300


----------



## Seany B

65 gallon with an emperor 400 and a ac 402 powerhead with sponge.


----------



## Quartermaster Rick

55 gal, A/C Aquatics 60 wet dry, protien skimmer made by same comp (not used), aquanetics 15 watt UV and a 650 gph pump to drive it all.
Rick


----------



## MR HARLEY

135 gallon
(2) Fluval 404's
(2) Emperor 400's
(3) Ac 402's
(1) spongefilter with powerhead attachment for flow..

80 gallon
(1) fluval 303 
(2) penguin 330 's
(2) Ac 402's


----------



## tinyteeth

10 gallon - no filter - breeding guppies
30 gallon - i think penguin 330 or somewhere around there - gold spilo
55 gallon - 2 aquaclear500s - community preds
60 gallon - small submersible filter - 2 gachuas


----------



## brunsyeah

55 gallon - (2) penguin 330's and







295 gph maxijet pumping through two household water filters (5 micron filter in one cannister and 1 micron carbon filter to eliminate







smell in second cannister)


----------



## alphozo

125 gallon 
eheim 2028
3 emp 400
penguin 1140 powerhead

20 gallon
emp 280

i just got the eheim and am now regretting ever getting the emps. Eheim is so dam quiet!


----------



## BanditBrother

i have a 90 gallon with one Fluval 404 canister (for biofiltration) and 1 Fluval 4 internal filter (for mechanical filtration and surface agition/creating current. Besides that, an ac802 powerhead.


----------



## Red Eyes

(2) Eheim 2217 for my 90gal.


----------



## Chouin

65g: Fluval 403, Ac500 and PowerHead 402
50g: Fluval 403
25g: Filtar XP2
With the fish in my signature.


----------



## AVO

180g tank

Two Penn-Plax cascade 1500's 350gphX2
Two Emperor 400X2 with biowheels
One Whisper 300
One Whisper 200

2000GPH


----------



## AVO




----------



## bkay1

2 ehiem 2026 with 2 ac402 powerheads in a 66g
bk


----------



## killfishygo

50 gal with magnum 350 (no bio wheel)


----------



## MR.FREEZ

im settin up my 80 gal today who make those AC series filters
sounds like there reliable 
and what do they run in price


----------



## garybusey

Well I am an AquaClear Fan. 
On my 135 I have 3 AC500's and 1 Ac300.
ON My 90G Salt, 2 Ac 500's, 1 Powerhead 901, 1 802, 2 402's all with Filter adapters
ON my 77Salt, 1 Ac 500, 2 300's and 1 150, 1 Powerhead 901, 1 802, 1 402 and 1 302 all with Filter Adapters.
And on my Roomates 77G he has 1 ac500, and 2 200's.


----------



## rufus

penguin 330 on my 30 gallon...absolutely spendid


----------



## caseydog

Fluval 404 and a emp 400 on my 72g and a AC 300 on a 29g


----------



## hle_81

55 gal - 2 ac 300's, fluval 104


----------



## Gibbus

this is for a 65 gallon tank

ehiem2215
flubized bed filter 600gallon model
Powerheard fuval 3plus


----------



## penn955

Tank is a 72 gallon bowfront
Iwaki WMD-40RLT pump pulling water from the sump of an Aqua Clear Aquatics 125 wet dry and pushing through an Ocean Clear 375 U.V. canister filter.


----------



## CHOMPER316

Razorlips said:


> I did have one problem once with a AC500. It backed up and pushed the top off and spilled water over the back.


 my acs do that too i was on vacation and my pop pop called to tell me that the filter drained half the water out of my tank while he was at the store


----------



## redbellyjx ©

in my 150:
emp 400
XP3
Magnum 350- setup for particle filtration.
300 watt heater
i might be ditching the emp for another magnum to set up as a bio/chem filter. i loev the fact taht you can plug your vacuum into the magnum. makes cleaning less messy:brow:

in 30:
millenium 2000
200 watt heater

in 10g:
ac 200
100 watt heater


----------



## icepick36m

5 gal...aquatech 5-10
20 gal...aquatech 30-60
30 gal...aquatech 5-10,aquatech 20-40,aquatech 30-60
54 gal...fluval 303,fluval 404


----------



## illnino

for my 55 gallon tank, i have:
regent 30-60 powerfilter
penguin 170 bio wheel/powerfilter
going to get some good powerhead to make fish move some


----------



## khuzhong

100g filstar xp3, aquaclear 300, rio 2100 powerhead
60g fluval 403, aquaclear 402 powerhead
20g skilter filter (skimmer/filter), aquaclear 300, aquaclear 301 powerhead


----------



## Kory

220 gallon with 2 emp 400's and a Ehiem 2060


----------



## inthedark

90 gallon with 2 ac 500s. great clarity and water chemistry.


----------



## psrotten

75 gallon with 2 emp 400s
1 fluval 404 canister


----------



## mike29

50gal:
2215 eheim
2217 eheim


----------



## traumatic

Here's my wet dry filter I just finished setting up for my 190 gal. I had SirNathan build me the plexi box for the 20 gal under the tank.

included:
1000gph overflow -> cell pore bio media 12 x 12 x 4 -> magdrive #12 pump ->1" dia pvc return


----------



## CHOMPER316

my pop pops tank
55 gallon: 2 regent 30-60's
he's cheap

my tanks: 
2 gallon red sea decoart nanofilter
29 gallon:1 penguin 330
10 gallon:whisper 30
5 gallon: ac 150


----------



## KingJeff

55 gallon- 2 ac 300
50 gallon- 2ac 500
50 gallon- 2 emp 400


----------



## joefromcanada

30 gallon - 1 emp 280 and a fluval 204, and a ac 301 powerhead


----------



## gourami-master

75:
fluval404
tetratec pf500
and some kind of powerhead


----------



## Guru

I have a 40gallon with a AC 500 and a AC 402 powerhead. Im also planning on getting a small emperor to help the biology of my water.


----------



## timmy

Would 2 emp 400's be to much on a 55?


----------



## doctorvtec

I have the following on my 30 Gallon:

Penguin 170 Biowheel
Fluval 304 Canister Filter
Aqua Clear 402 POwer Head
Titanium Heater (200 Watt)


----------



## Fresh

29 gallon with penguin 330. ordered ac 301 today and replacing 330 with emp 400 when $ comes


----------



## timmy

I have two emp 400's on a 55 and on a 90.


----------



## Serygo

I have a 30 Gallon aquarium:
1 million bubble air stick.
1 125 bio filter!
1 fluval 303 canister filter!
Keeps water crystal perfect...


----------



## joefromcanada

on my 30 gallon i have a emp280, ac301 powerhead and a fluval 204.


----------



## Gibbus

ehiem 2217
flubized bed 600 model
fluval 2 and 3 powerhead filters


----------



## Northstar

My 55gl has 2 AC500's and the 38gl has a AC300


----------



## ayong

1 rio 1400
1 regent 250gph overhead filter and powerhead

on my 50gal


----------



## PirayaDude

300g tank (96"l - 24"w - 30"h) -Tenecor acrylic,filtered by 3 Eheim 2260 canisters-each canister's pump has been replaced with an Eheim 1262 pump (898gph) and media used for each canister is 18l of Substrat Pro and filter fiber for a total of 54l of bio media and a flow rate of appxtly. 2,694gph. My heaters (3 Ebo-Jager 250w) are mounted outside the tank via 'Pentair Aquatics' heater modules. I also have an 80w 'Pentair Aquatics' UV sterilizer,which is mounted in-line with the heaters and driven with a 300gph pump. Temperature is controlled by a 'Medusa' TC-200 single stage digital controller. (I mentioned my heater set up because the UV sterilizer is part of the filtration).


----------



## RandyMcD

75 gallon tank:

Cascade 300 (300 gph HOB)
Fluval 404 (300 gph canister)

10 gallon tank:

Cascade 80 (80 gph HOB)


----------



## shutter13

i have 2 penguin 330's and an AC402 powerhead on my 55

4 red bellies


----------



## illnino

lets see....

55g, regent 30-60, penguin 170, 530 gph powerhead
55g, penguin 330, getting a aquaclear 30-60 soon
45g, penguin 330, getting some kind of filter for it soon
29g, penguin 170, ac 402
10g, aquatech 5-15

damn i have a lot of tanks


----------



## drkwing

30gal with an EMP 400 & a 20gal with 2 Penguin Minis, can't beat the bio wheel!


----------



## the_w8

k guys can you please tell me how this sounds on my 125G: eheim 2217 canister filter(264 GPH) 2 AC 500's and an EMP 400 are all on my 125 which comes out to 1664GPH....my water is literally perfect, but how does it sound?

29G- I currently have and emp 400 and emp 280= 680GPH

10G- an emp 400 (lol) it jus fits on....the water IS perfect in this tank.









As you see i really like to overfilter my tanks, and when was over filtering ever a crime....i jus love my fishies....


----------



## joefromcanada

lil bit to much current in a 10 gallon


----------



## DC_Cichlid

150Gallon
2x - AC500's
1x - Fuval 404, might get another
1x - AC 802 PH


----------



## the_w8

my little SM bass loves the current though.


----------



## illnino

new setup:

10g-aquatech 5-15
29g- penguin 170 and aquatech 5-15
45g-penguin 330 and aquatech 20-40
55g- 2X aquatech 40-60
55g- 2X penguin 330


----------



## Judazzz

Update:

- 80 gallon Pygocentrus nattereri tank: 1 Eheim Pro 2228 (275gph), 1 Aqua Pro 3 (200gph), 1 el-Cheapo internal filter (100gph), powerhead (325gph);

- 50 gallon Serrasalmus manueli tank: 1 Eheim Classic 2215 (160gph), 1 Fluval 4 (250gph), 1 Aqua Pro 2 (125gph);

- 10 gallon Queen Arabesque Pleco tank: 1 Eheim Classic 2213 (110gph), 1 el-Cheapo internal filter (100gph);


----------



## redbellied1

I have a 42 hextank with two whisper filters on each side then in the middle of the filters i have a micropump powerhead for current and three baby red's


----------



## alan

i got one eheim2215 and one 2217..approx 1600 lt/h


----------



## phreakah

125 gallon tank with 2 rena XP3's

not set up yet, though


----------



## Phtstrat

125g tank set up with AquaClear 500 and Rena XP3. Possibly 2 Emp 400's in the future. This is my only piranha tank.

20g long tank with Cascade filter.

10g with small AquaClear.


----------



## JAC

I have an 80gal with two AC500 and a 802 powerhead, I used to have only one AC500 and the tank was doing fine(for 5 months), now that I added the extra AC500 it's doing even better.


----------



## onyx

on my 75gal i have

2-AC-500

1-EMPEROR-280


----------



## haitwun

55g: 30-60 regent (came with the tank) and Fluval 4 internal
12g: eclipse filter and Fluval 1 internal


----------



## Little Waffen

ok 
125gal 3 ac 500
55gal 1 ac 300 and a ac 500
55gal 1 ac 300 and a ac 500
100gal 2 ac 500

and other tanks with ac 300


----------



## huntx7

75 gal with xp2 and 2 ac502s


----------



## MR.FREEZ

mr.freez said:


> im settin up my 80 gal today who make those AC series filters
> sounds like there reliable
> and what do they run in price


 wow this is old







so i thought id update this

it was acttually a 100gal tank and i have two cascade 300 filters on it and things seem to be

just fine. would like to get the rest of the pieces i need to finish the wet/dry setup i have

for superior filtration


----------



## Gumby

125:
29g DIY sump
CPR 1400gph overflow
Iwaki WMD-40RLT 1280gph external pump
2x250w Ebo Jager Heaters(in sump)


----------



## killerbee

60 gallon: (1 RB and 3 Caribe)
2 Emp 400's









10 gallon: (feeder tank)
1 Peg 330


----------



## inked82

60gal

2x Eheim 2012

30gal

1x eheim 2008

1x fluval2plus

nothing but crystal all the time :nod:


----------



## sasquach

i haven't got myn yet but im goin to get an eheim are the anygood


----------



## illnino

as of now:

29- penguin 330 and penguin 170
10- two regent mini filters
125- diy 25g sump, and getting a fluval 404 soon


----------



## Fido

On my tank I have a Regent HOB filter (about 175 gph) AND a Aqua Clear 300 Filter.


----------



## Fido

pic of my old school setup...heh 15X turnover isnt much to sneeze at for my price range.


----------



## inthedark

2 ac 500s one 125 g tank i p seems to work


----------



## Fido

Just upgraded--I now have 800gph filtration on my 32g tank. So I have 25X turnover an hour. Here is a pic. AC500+AC300


----------



## Umbilical Syllables

55 gallon
Penguin BW 330
Maxi-Jet 1200


----------



## Yonnie Cocktoe

on my 55g im running a JEBO 825 canister and that tank has my 2 RB's, 2 Angelical cats, and a few live plants.

on my 29 gallon tank im running a tetra tec PF150, and a penguin bio wheel 170. that tank has my 2 oscars, a baby large mouth bass, and a small sunny.

and in my ten gallon feeder/hospital tank i have an aqua clear mini

(iv heard alot of bad things about the tetra tec filters, however iv had no problems and i love how the heaters are built into it.)


----------



## Fresh2salt

150- 2 ac500 1 - xp3

120 - diy sump

65 - 1 emperor 400 and 2 whisper *junk*

55- 1 emperor 400 1 eheim liberty 2042

29- 1 emperor 280

10hex- 1 ac150

2.5 1 mini AC


----------



## Gordeez

55 Gal 2 Aqua Clears 500








42 Gal Hex Fluval 404









Always like to Overfilter my tanks. Can never have enough


----------



## Goliath

110gal, 3 Aquaclear500, 2 Powerhead402


----------



## badmatt

50 gallon 1500 GPH lol

1000 GPH wet/dry being built 
and an AC500


----------



## Speedy

200gl tank

(2) Fluval 404's

(1) Hagen 901 Powerhead

(1) Mag Drive 1,200gph pump

Large DIY Wet/Dry system with 30gl sump


----------



## illnino

new addition for me,

180g salt-

skimmer- seaclone 150
filters- eheim 2260(absolute beast) geting soon- (2) fluval 403's
powerhead- rio 1170(700 gph)


----------



## nnattereri

80 gallon (4 Pygopristis denticulata):
1 Fluval 404
2 AC 200

10 gallon:
1 ACmini

10 gallon hex (feeders):
1 AC 150


----------



## buddah101

3 Aqua Clear 500's and a FBF. on a 180Gal.


----------



## WorldBelow07

Filo said:


> Just upgraded--I now have 800gph filtration on my 32g tank. So I have 25X turnover an hour. Here is a pic. AC500+AC300
> [snapback]818712[/snapback]​


thats how my pygo 60g is. ac500+ac300.

my rhom 60g is ac300.

my 23g cube is ac300

my 10g is penguin mini with bio wheel


----------



## buddah101

180Gal. Long with 3 Aquaclear 500's and a Magnum 350 w/ pro 60 biowheel. and an FBF for good measure. building a 1196.88 gallon tank right now so I'm going with a 135Gallon wet/dry by Aqua Medic.


----------



## Lyle

180 gallon with 2 Eheim 2217's. Love it. Trust it. Can't hear it.


----------



## [email protected]°

I am running a Pro Clear 300 wet/dry. 9G bio chamber with dual overflow, mag drive 950 pushing 2 3/4" returns (one across the top for agitation, the other 8" down across the middle of the tank) Mag drive 350 1/2" through an 18W C.S.L. double helix steralizer.

I have bio-balls in the chamber now, but am going to switch over gradually to lava rock.

pics...



























before I installed the U.V.


----------



## crashbfc

AZ said:


> I got that new whisper filer i forgot what its alled i think it is there newest one the one that fushes and has 4 filters and the internal heater
> [snapback]3304[/snapback]​


 i got one like that its called tetratech,it has 4 filters,some plastic cup that holds oxygen,its called a live well i think heater is built on the side its pretty nice


----------



## Frank__

Emperor 400 on my 20 long.


----------



## r1dermon

90- 1 6" albino oscar 1 5" tiger oscar 1 9" sailfin pleco filtration-1 fluval 404 1 fluval 204
29- 1 3" RBP filtration- whisper 30, fluval 104
10- feeders filtration- 1 whisper 10i


----------



## Red Eyes

Red Eyes said:


> (2) Eheim 2217 for my 90gal.
> [snapback]312167[/snapback]​


Update:

90 gal (2) Eheim 2217's (1) Maxi Jet 1200 powerhead
90 gal (1) Eheim 2217 (1) Maxi Jet 1200 powerhead
65 gal (1) Eheim 2213 (1) Maxi Jet 1200 powerhead
29 gal (1) Eheim 2213 (1) Maxi Jet 900 powerhead
20 gal (1) Aquaclear 150 
10 gal (1) Aquaclear 150


----------



## Judazzz

Judazzz said:


> 80 gallon redbelly tank:
> - 1 Eheim professional 2228 - 270 gph (that thing is gigantic
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> - see pic)
> - 1 Eheim classic 2213 - 110 gph
> - 2 internal sponge filters - 100 gph each
> - 1 325 gph powerhead
> 
> 50 gallon manueli tank:
> - 1 Jewel internal filter - 150 gph
> - 1 internal sponge filter - 120 gph
> - 1 150 gph powerhead
> [snapback]211761[/snapback]​


Update:

*80 gallon Redbelly tank*
- 1 Eheim professional 2228 canister - 275 gph
- 1 AquaPro 3 internal filter - 225 gph
- 1 no-name internal sponge filter - 125 gph
- 1 Sicce powerhead - 325 gph

*50 gallon Manueli tank*
- 1 Eheim 2215 canister - 160 gph
- 1 Fluval 4 internal filter - 250 gph
- 1 AquaPro 1 internal filter - 125 gph

*10 - gallon L-Number Pleco tank*
- 1 Eheim 2213 canister - 110 gph
- 1 no-name internal filter - 100 gph


----------



## DiPpY eGgS

75g with 1 TetraTec500... I feel lonely!


----------



## rainydaze

I just read through all 7 pages of this. You guys don't mess around when it comes to filtration. Im suprised some of you don't have fish that are constantly spun around in circles or pinned to the side of the tank.


----------



## divad

i have one ehiem 2028pro and one echo 2026 on my 75 all in all the filters do 170 galls also have 2 1200 power heads in the tank and a vectron U V 25 watt in the echo the last chamber has carbon in it also the UV is riged up to the echo do yuo think that is up to the job lol

dave


----------



## CTREDBELLY

on my 55gal im running a Eheim 2227 with a Marineland bio wheel 200 and a powerhead 802.

plan to get a 300gal at the end of summer and possibly use my 55gal tank as the basis for my home made wet/dry.....

can any of you recomend what i would need to make the 300gal possible?


----------



## phil2005

i use a air pump in a 47 gallon tank but got a 4 way air pump if need to add .....


----------



## WildRed

55 1 top fin 60 1 ac500


----------



## stone

I have a 165 tank with a custom flow through sump filter I built out od acrylic. From there I pump into a fluidized bed filter that I built. It has about 5-7 lbs of sand/gravel in it. My pump is a Rio, not sure of the number but its flow rate is 1090 at 0 head.

I built the sump with 2 slots, one for filter pad and the other for bio pad or charcoal pad which ever you desire.

stone


----------



## illnino

180- 20g sump, eheim 2260 full of biological, seaclone 150 skimmer.
125- 50g sump, 10 gallons of media. penguin 330
29g- fluval 404, 10g refegium/sump, seaclone 100 protien skimmer.


----------



## Proctain

29 gallon with a topfin 30 and a penguin biowheel 125


----------



## PuffPiff

i got a fluval 404 and an ac110 on a 55g


----------



## TC3modena

on my 75g. rhom. tank i have a 20g. sump wuth an emperor 400 bio-wheel and a rena xp3, and a basket of bio-balls in the drain section of my sump. i also plan on adding a closed loop system for more current which will also help in the filtration.


----------



## Tchase

125 gallon

2 ehiem 2217 both with 2 300 watt heaters inline
1 XP3 with a turbo twist uv sterilizer inline


----------



## calpolytrackstar

100 gallon = 2 emp 400s, 1 Fluval 404, 1 powerhead with filter unit. 
55 Gallon = 2 emp 280s, 1 fluval 404, 
40 Gallon = eclipse system and Fluval 4 internal canister filter
10 Gallon = aquaclear 300


----------



## killerbee

113 gallon (in sig)

2 Emp 400's










edit: 10/1/05

no longer have 330 on this tank added a pro quatics 75 wet/dry to the 2 emp 400's:


----------



## CTREDBELLY

55gal Ehiem 2227 + penguin 330

75gal built in wet/dry

30gal penguin 330

20gal bio-wheel 200

10gal whisper Jr open for sugestions as this will be a SW tank


----------



## dynasty691

55 gallon with 2 emp 400's real clean!!!


----------



## ICrazyChrisI

Emperor 400 w/ matrix media and a Marineland 1140 for my 60gal


----------



## Mettle

55 gallon - 2x Fluval 404.
29 gallon - Regent (up to 60 gal capacity)
20 gallon long - Aquaclear 300
10 gallon - don't even know...


----------



## benJii

45:Magnum 330 Canister-330gph, 90 gallon tank reccomended(i think)

29:Fuval 4 Plus internal filter-260gph, 60 gallon tank

20:1 AC300-50 gallon tank, 1 AC 150-20 gallon tank, plus 2 other air pump filters, i figure bout 80 gallons of filteration

i go big wit my filters, after all i always over stock :laugh:


----------



## sNApple

90 gallon with 1 xp3 , after reading this i feel like a piece of sh*t, i think i should get some more filteration going down


----------



## dynasty691

120- 2 emp400's and 2 404's
90 -2 ac500's and a404
55- 2 emp400's


----------



## mikeg1221

125g with an Eheim Pro II 2028


----------



## mikeg1221

mikeg1221 said:


> 125g with an Eheim Pro II 2028
> [snapback]1090599[/snapback]​


Just bought an eheim 2217


----------



## Mr_kIpLiNg

I Have a 48x18x15 with a Fluval 204, 1x 201 Powerhead and 1x 301 powerhead.


----------



## harrykaa

*Biofilter is the only one you need*

I have a 150 g (570 litres) tank
and one
EHEIM Professionel 3 2080.

EHEIM has a 6.6 g (25 litres) canister with a filter mass volume of 3.6 g (13.5 litres, 4 trays); output is 450 g (1700 litres); 2 suction pipes and one pressure pipe (16/22 mm). EHEIM recommends it up to 315 g (1.200 litres) tanks.

Regards,


----------



## anthongy817

On a 140g tank.

-2x emp 400
-1x filstar xp3
-1x 30g wet/dry sump pushing about 1100gph.

i'm getting about 16x turnover per hour.


----------



## Piranha Kid

Eheim Ecco 2234 External Canister Filter

Pump output 500 litres per hour, i love it







turns my 55G beautifully.

1 x Maxijet 1200's powerheads and another powerhead that Whall Banner give me.


----------



## biohaZ

i was wondering what u guys put in your emp400's? it has 4 slots and was just wonderin what u guys put in there for your filtration


----------



## caribehunter

biohaZ said:


> i was wondering what u guys put in your emp400's? it has 4 slots and was just wonderin what u guys put in there for your filtration
> [snapback]1164438[/snapback]​


i put 4 filters in one and 2 filters with marineland diamond blend in the other.


----------



## caribehunter

125gal- 2 emp 400, 1 cascade 1500 canister, roughly 1150gph does a pretty good job filtering tank.

60gal- 1 ac500, 1 penguin 330, roughly 830gph nice filtration.


----------



## STIFFY

180g - two Eheim 2260


----------



## Charger

on my 75 gallon
1 AC 300
1 AC 201 POWERHEAD
1 AC 404 CANISTER

On my 20 gallon
1 AC 200


----------



## Oscar5001

100gal. Emp.400, Emp 280, XP-1 canister, Penguin 1140 powerhead
125gal. Emp.400, Emp 280, XP-3 canister
29gal. AC 50


----------



## patriotsfan

125gal- xp-3, emp 400 and 2 emp 280
40gal - xp1 and ac300
55gal- xp3 and whisper 60
10gal- ac 20


----------



## STIFFY

180g-
2- Eheim 2260


----------



## steve1337

90 Gal.

Magnum 350 deluxe
Magnum 350 H.O.T.
Emp. 400 Biowheel

I think that should do it... hehehe


----------



## DiPpY eGgS

75g--XP2 FilStar Canister Filter 
aquaclear 175gph power head w/filter attachment


----------



## septicpeg

80g (UK) - Eheim 2327 wet/dry thermo canister filter, Eheim aquaball 2212 for extra mechanical filtration and surface agitation and powersweep powerhead with something ridiculous like 1000lph turnover. Am considering adding uv sterilizer maybe running it through Eheim 2317 which i have lying around.


----------



## mattd390

55g pengiun 350
40g pengiun 350
55g AC110 pengiun 200


----------



## taylorten

3 XP3's


----------



## sprtslvr785

two XP3's on a 106 gallon


----------



## FisHTroLL

CHUD said:


> just moved to a new house, but since I've been here I, one of my tank set-ups is a 180 reef-ready, built in filtration, 2 corner pre-plumbed overflows. I have a 60 gal acrylic wet/dry from Aqua Clear, MagDrive 24 pump, MagDrive 7 pump/powerhead, Emperor 400. The water flows like a river. The rhom loves it.


nice


----------



## mattd390

FisHTroLL said:


> just moved to a new house, but since I've been here I, one of my tank set-ups is a 180 reef-ready, built in filtration, 2 corner pre-plumbed overflows. I have a 60 gal acrylic wet/dry from Aqua Clear, MagDrive 24 pump, MagDrive 7 pump/powerhead, Emperor 400. The water flows like a river. The rhom loves it.


nice
[/quote]

That quote is from almost 3 years ago LOL.


----------



## Morpheus

80G
Eheim Pro 2
Eheim Ecco 2


----------



## quickdeath

73 gallon bowfront (with six, three inch red).. 1 magnum pro 350, with the two large bio wheels. One large 1500 head. A sh!ty heater.. daaaz it!


----------



## Piranha Guru

*Updated 7/30/07: 
*
75g Marginatus = 2 Penguin 350s + 2 Magnum HOT 250s
75g Rhombeus = 2 Emp 400s + 1 Magnum HOT 250
75g Geryi = 2 Magnum 350 Pros
65g Brandtii = 1 Magnum 350 and 1 Magnum 350 Pro
46g Sanchezi = 1 Magnum 350 Pro
40g Spilo = 1 Emp 400 + 1 Emp 280
40g Irritans = 1 Magnum 350 Pro

All my tanks also have live plants.


----------



## Judazzz

Update:

80 gallon tank: one Eheim Professional 2228 (275 gph), two AquaPro internal filters (200 & 125 gph).
50 gallon tank: one Eheim Classic 2215 (160 gph), one Fluval 4 Plus (250 gph), one AquaPro internal filter (125 gph).
10 gallon tank: one Eheim Classic 2213 (115 gph).


----------



## snakeEATER

80 gal 1 ac500, 1 emperor , turbo twist 18watt with a rio pump.


----------



## B. Rodgers

55 Gallon - Two AC300's and an AC802 Powerhead with Bio Sponge

29 Gallon - One AC500
29 Gallon - One AC500

125 Gallon - Rena Filstar XP3, Will Soon Be Adding Two AC500's


----------



## 33truballa33

100 gal 2 ac300s and 1 eheim 2218


----------



## bobme

I have an emmporer 400 bio wheel on my 25 gallon tank.


----------



## rocker

emporor penguin 200 with bio wheel for my 40 gal


----------



## ___

I'm running a penguin 200 biowheel in my 45gal with one S. Mac


----------



## Juggalo

For my 55 gallon--AC 110

For my 29 gallon-- Marineland Emperor 280 biowheel, and a undergravel with 2 AC 20 powerheads

For my 10 gallon--- Whisper internal powerfilter


----------



## nick007x

On my 55gal: Two AquaClear 70's 
In each AC70: AC Sponge, Seachem Purigen, 1/2 Box Fluval Peat Fiber, 1 Box Fluval BioMax, AC BioMax, Fluval Sponge
One AquaClear 50 Powerhead (with internal Pre-Filter) powering Marineland BioWheel Pro 60


----------



## HumanBurger

on my 60 gal:

an AC 500, and a millenium2000

on my 103gal:

a fluval 404, a magnum 350 (great waterpolisher) and a 230gph powerhead...
they love the current...

cheers


----------



## erw333n

75 gal
black rhomb 4.5"
fluval 405
ac70 powerhead (up to 400 gph)
he does swim towards the powerhead = )~


----------



## bobz

Hey everyone,

I was just wondering does anybody use the fluval 405 filter as i will be geting one soon and i wanted to know if they are good or not.

Bobz


----------



## Juggalo

bobz said:


> Hey everyone,
> 
> I was just wondering does anybody use the fluval 405 filter as i will be geting one soon and i wanted to know if they are good or not.
> 
> Bobz


From all I read, they are very nice filters. I don't have one, but would get one next time.Good luck with it, and let us know how you like it!!!


----------



## BlackSunshine

75 Gal - 
Oddysea CFS4, 200w heater,


----------



## bobz

Thanks juggalo









I will leave a post when i get it. Does anybody here use the fluval 405?

Bobz


----------



## awfraser

On a 120 gallon a new fluval fx5 with a ac 110.for my 16 pygos a packed tank


----------



## altimaser

55 Gallon with a Magnum 350 and a magnum 250
3 RBP babies


----------



## Juggalo

altimaser said:


> 55 Gallon with a Magnum 350 and a magnum 250
> 3 RBP babies


I prefer a 44 magnum


----------



## bobz

Hey guys,

Just thought i'd say that my fluval 405 is working well and is a pretty decent filter overall. Easy maintinence and tank looking clean.

Bobz


----------



## Juggalo

bobz said:


> Hey guys,
> 
> Just thought i'd say that my fluval 405 is working well and is a pretty decent filter overall. Easy maintinence and tank looking clean.
> 
> Bobz


Thanks bro--good to know!!


----------



## Sunman222

I splurged yesterday and bought a FX5. Now my setups look like this:

180gal - Wet/Dry Sump, FX5

125gal - Wet/Dry Sump, 2x AC110 (AC500)

80gal - XP3, AC70, AC500 (bout to start this one up after buying the tank a year ago)


----------



## bobz

how u find the fx5?

how u find the fx5?


----------



## Sunman222

bobz said:


> how u find the fx5?
> 
> how u find the fx5?


Your local fish store is your best bet. I hear they are not available online other than ebay. Sounds about right since the online stores I checked no longer had them for sale or never had them at all. $250 is about what you should be paying.


----------



## svtcontour

5 gallon setup - penguin 125

75 gallon setup - eheim 2217 and eheim 2213

120 gallon setup - eheim 2260 and eheim 2217


----------



## bobz

Sorry i meant how do you find it as a filter, does it work well etc.

Bobz


----------



## Juggalo

bobz said:


> how u find the fx5?
> 
> how u find the fx5?


one more time, for luck!!!


----------



## bobz

Lol sorry bout that didnt mean 2 do double :laugh:

Bobz


----------



## ruger345

75 gallon---2 Ac 500/110------- and some plants


----------



## waterwolves343

on my 55, 1 ac 500,1 ac 300, 1 ac powerhead,undergravel on a pro file 50 air pump


----------



## 911

anyone have a link to where i can see what an ac500 looks like or where i can even buy one.

would you guys say the best filter out there is the wet/dry

i don't know to much about filters i just have a bunch of emperors and cannisters. just want to get a feel for everything they have on the market


----------



## alan

911 said:


> anyone have a link to where i can see what an ac500 looks like or where i can even buy one.
> 
> would you guys say the best filter out there is the wet/dry
> 
> i don't know to much about filters i just have a bunch of emperors and cannisters. just want to get a feel for everything they have on the market


sorry...couldn't resist it.....
View attachment 115371

you should find it on most lfs websites


----------



## 911

wait i know what the ac500 is. i thought ac was the name but its aqua clear. sorry about that

wait why does everyone have so many of these??? they are weak aren't they.

someone please keep me up to date please!!!!


----------



## Juggalo

911 said:


> wait i know what the ac500 is. i thought ac was the name but its aqua clear. sorry about that
> 
> wait why does everyone have so many of these??? they are weak aren't they.
> 
> someone please keep me up to date please!!!!


AC 110's will outperform your Emperor's any day.

(the AC 500 is the AC110, same exact filter BTW....)


----------



## Mattones

120 Gallons with a Eheim 2215 and a 2217.

Q's or sometihng PM me.


----------



## Mr. Limpet

180g with a Fluval FX5.


----------



## BlackSunshine

Juggalo said:


> wait i know what the ac500 is. i thought ac was the name but its aqua clear. sorry about that
> 
> wait why does everyone have so many of these??? they are weak aren't they.
> 
> someone please keep me up to date please!!!!


AC 110's will outperform your Emperor's any day.

(the AC 500 is the AC110, same exact filter BTW....)
[/quote]

not when it comes to bio filtration. the bio wheel gets 20,000 times more air to the bacteira to assist in their feeding. for mech. 
yes you are right.


----------



## Charger

75 gallon - Ac 300 Rena XP3

46 Gallon Bowfront - Ac 500

20 Gallon - Ac 200


----------



## blackeye

Backups, just incase my other AC 500 and AC300 breakdown.


----------



## scubaryan1

View attachment 119512
I have a 125 gallon long being filtered by two penguin 350. Also have 2 powerheads moving the water around. Works pretty good. It's still being cycled and I don't have any plants in there yet.


----------



## svtcontour

120 Gallon - Eheim 2260, Eheim 2217
75 Gallon - Eheim 2217, Eheim 2213
10 Gallon - Penguin 125
2.5 Gallon - Red Sea Nano filter


----------



## mikfleye

fishdummy said:


> View attachment 119512
> I have a 125 gallon long being filtered by two penguin 350. Also have 2 powerheads moving the water around. Works pretty good. It's still being cycled and I don't have any plants in there yet.


i would add some more filtration if you plan on keeping piranhas


----------



## 93katana600

i have a 110 gallon tank with a magnum 350 canister filter and a garden treasures 
pressurized biological pond filter good for 800 gph with a lifeguard quite one 2200 pump good
for 600 gph so i think if i'm not wrong my turnover is 8.6 times per hour.... kinda over kill but 
is always better to have to much filtration then not enough .....
here are some pics


----------



## Judazzz

Update:

*25 gallon Flooded Forest biotope*
- TetraTec EX700 canister filter (175 gph);
- Ferplast Bluemodular 1 internal filter (250 gph);
- Atman powerhead (150 gph).

*50 gallon pleco community*
- Eheim Classic 2215 canister filter (165 gph);
- Fluval 4+ internal filter (250 gph);
- AquaFlow 2 internal filter (125 gph).

*80 gallon Redbelly/Pleco tank*
- TetraTec EX1200 canister filter (325 gph);
- Ferplast Blumodular 2 internal filter (250 gph);
- AquaFlow 2 internal filter (125 gph).

Spare/back-up filters (some need fixing):
- Eheim Classic 2213 (110 gph) - x2;
- Eheim Professional 2228 (275 gph).


----------



## mbaudek

911 said:


> anyone have a link to where i can see what an ac500 looks like or where i can even buy one.
> 
> would you guys say the best filter out there is the wet/dry
> 
> i don't know to much about filters i just have a bunch of emperors and cannisters. just want to get a feel for everything they have on the market


www.petsolutions.com has a sale on ac110/500 they are $29.99 which is a great deal they are located in BeeverCreek, OH

this website is cheap and fast delivery..i got some live oscars from them and they where in great shape!

i highly reccomend


----------



## lastgreengarden

i have a 55 gallon tank with 2 emp400s and an XP3


----------



## pottsburg

I've got a 55 w/ one XP2.....I'm getting my P's in exactly one week and if I have a tough time I'll throw on a small 100gph biowheel on the end of the tank.


----------



## RedSpilo

what do you guys think about thiss

55 gallon breeder -- 1-filstar xp2 -- 1-AquaClear 500 -- 1 Penguin Bio-Wheel 350

30 gallon -- 1 Penguin Bio-Wheel 200 -- 1 Penguin Bio-Wheel 350

Soon will get on to my 30 an AC 300 and a penguin 350 and will have extra filters lying around maybe throw em on the 55 breeder

good filtration???








what do you guys think?


----------



## the_skdster

75gallon
Eheim 2217
AC110/500
Emporer 400
^^^the above work like a dream and no ammonia/nitrite spikes for the 2months so far.









That should suffice for a 75gallon, no?








*I know it's kinda overkill, plus I'll be getting a huge-ass tank to transfer so...


----------



## shoal king

on my 110 gal i got a fluval 404, and an AC 500. works very well








the 33 gal is running of 1 sole AC 300 and weems to work very well.
soon will have a 303 gal tank i am going to be putting two FX5's and an AC 500 hope it's enough








then i am almost done my 3 75's setup... and both of those are running of an XP3 each
and the 120 i just got will have an XP3 and an AC500


----------



## moron

30g=aquaclear 500
120=1 aquascape 500, and rena filstar xp4 cannister filter


----------



## RAZORTEETH

will be running two fluval 405's when i upgrade to my 75 right now running a fluval 404 and a 405


----------



## italiancichlidkid

g/f got me a 100 gallon for my flowerhorn and im ready to set it up and cycle it with some guppys or somthing lol
but what should i use on this tank?
i have a fluval rated for a 100 gallon and a topfin 100 gallon and 2 powerheads on my current 100 gallon my mags in
i was given this set up and i got the fluval cuz all he had was the power heads and topfin








just trying to do everything right


----------



## chirojosh

75g RBP tank

Eheim 2028 + AC110


----------



## Humper

180 Gallon tank

2xAC110
1xXP3


----------



## chris k

180gal. 1 XP3, 1 emp.400, 1 mag. 350 and 2- 802 P-heads.


----------



## PaNo617

75 Gallon:
AC110
Eheim 2217


----------



## hehateme

Hello,

I'm new to the forum, and i just picked up a used 150 gallon tank. My question is what type filter would you recommend for that size tank?

I plan on having 10 or so red bellys, and then down sizing to 7 once adult.

thanks,


----------



## MB BOYS

Hey All, here is my current setup!

125 Gal

*--Filters--*
XP3 Canister
Biowheel 350
AC110
*
--Powerhead--*
Seio M620

*--Heater--*
All Glass Aquarium 300 Watt

*--Soon to come--*
Moon Light LED's


----------



## SNAKEBITE

75 i think haha
xp3
bio 350


----------



## ___

*45gal*

Biowheel 350


----------



## hec

55 gallon- 2 emperor 400 and 1140 powerhead
55 gallon- fluval 405 and millenium 300 filled with nano balls


----------



## bootdink

77 gallon
fluval 304
(2)ac 110's
and an ac70 powerhead


----------



## juggalo45601

A fluval 305 and a fluval plus4 on a 75g.


----------



## Trivium160

on my 125 i use the canister filter "filstar4" for bio filtration and i use a magnum canister filter for chemical. I also use a millenium 3000 (they are ok) a cascade 400 (not very impressive either) and an aquaclear 500 which is far superior to any other hang on power filter. I think the whipser's are crap i have had so many burnout and millenium's are ok but they changed the media packs for them and they are not what they used to be. Aquaclear are awesome for what it can hold and it's GPH i use them on most of my tanks that don't use wet/dry's.


----------



## Doktordet

155g

fluval FX5


----------



## ryanimpreza

180 gal with 1 fluval FX-5 and 1 405


----------



## mike123

135 with a xp3, mag 350

90 with a eheim ecco 2236, ac110

55 with an ac110, penguin 350

46 penguin 350, whisper (not sure what model)


----------



## RedRazor

I have been raising fish for a while and I just now moved to a wet/dry sump. WOW!! nothing compares to these monsters, I built my own for my 75 gallon, $70.00 and I could drink my fish water!!


----------



## skarrow33

55 gallon with just some lil fish.. no p's yet, have to wait for my situation to get better.... but its got 2 emporer 400's, 1 mariineland 150 and a fluval 305

hopping to put a 4-5" rhom in it in august...


----------



## rone

on one of my 120 gal i have 2 filstar xp3s
my outher 120 i have 2 404s
and all my outher tanks running have 404s on them
i like the filstars alot i wanna get more but up here at lps they are 300$ almost


----------



## usahockey06

55 Gallon with a Magnum 350 Canister filter, meant for 100 gallons...

Does a great job.


----------



## FohDatAss

I have an AC 110 and 2 AC 70's in a 55gallon with 3 reds

and a AC 70 and a Whisper 60 in a 29gallon with a compresus


----------



## Aaronic

110g with 2 XP4's and 1 XP3.


----------



## Guest

93 gallon with an Xp3 and a 350 bio wheel which is going to be replaced with another Xp3.


----------



## bobme

This might sound like over kill,
But i have 4 of my 20gal longs with a AC110 on each of them.


----------



## the_w8

not shabby lol...i still have my emp400 on my 10G....its been like that for the last 3 years now and the convict loves it lol


----------



## chrscap

185 gallon with 2 XP4s and 901 AC PH

38 gallon with XP3 and 150 Bio-Wheel


----------



## ILLdose13

125g with (2) xp3 and a 16w turbo twist..


----------



## svtcontour

Gots me a 47 gallon with an Eheim 2213 - which is kind of under powered for that tank but only got 3 leaf fish and 8 giant danios in there... Once a week some ghost shrimp go in the tank as feeders.

For my 120 gallon I have 2x 2217 and one 2260 Eheim filters. Its a bit overkill but its overstocked
18x 3-4" congo tetra
4x 5"clown loach
3x 2" skunk botia
2x 3" kribensis
1x 12" pleco
10x 2.5" blackskirt tetra
6x 2" emperor tetra

Do plants count as filters







I have some plants in both.


----------



## boxer

55g - 420GPH custom built wet/dry filter
40g - penguin 330


----------



## Hannibal

I have been out of the fish game for a few years now. I have some back to hear about these filters referred to as XP3s and XP4s. FX5s. What in the world are these? What brand? What range of GPH?

I am more accustomed to the Aquaclear 500. I do remember how canister filters were supposed to be the next best thing, but I remember that they were expensive! Please help me out here!!!!


----------



## Bsixxx

210 gallon with 55 gal sump, wet/dry, 2 AC110's and an xp4
gunna get another xp4 or put those on another tank and get an FX5


----------



## pistol

75 gallon- Fluval 405 and AC110


----------



## Thislilfishy

15gallon with an ac150 (Now called an ac30 I think)
20gallon quarantine tank with ac150

And my special Baby:

155 Gallon Tank: 
Fluval 404 all full of scrubbies (mech filter only) driving an aquanetics Q30IL (3' long 30 watt UV filter rated for 250gallons)
Fluval 204 with full bio-media and floss filled pre-filter driving a Rainbow Lifeguard FB300 (Fluidized bed filter rated for 300 gallons)

As mentioned, the tank water is safer to drink then my tap water....IE: Tap Water Nitrates 15ppm...Tank Water 10ppm. Figure that one out...lol!

Ian


----------



## Guest

Thislilfishy said:


> 15gallon with an ac150 (Now called an ac30 I think)
> 20gallon quarantine tank with ac150
> 
> And my special Baby:
> 
> 155 Gallon Tank:
> Fluval 404 all full of scrubbies (mech filter only) driving an aquanetics Q30IL (3' long 30 watt UV filter rated for 250gallons)
> Fluval 204 with full bio-media and floss filled pre-filter driving a Rainbow Lifeguard FB300 (Fluidized bed filter rated for 300 gallons)
> 
> As mentioned, the tank water is safer to drink then my tap water....IE: Tap Water Nitrates 15ppm...Tank Water 10ppm. Figure that one out...lol!
> 
> Ian


Hmm thats weird, I guess the nitrates escape as a gas some how from your tank. Oh what kind of "scrubbies" are you using?


----------



## Thislilfishy

piranhaseeker said:


> 15gallon with an ac150 (Now called an ac30 I think)
> 20gallon quarantine tank with ac150
> 
> And my special Baby:
> 
> 155 Gallon Tank:
> Fluval 404 all full of scrubbies (mech filter only) driving an aquanetics Q30IL (3' long 30 watt UV filter rated for 250gallons)
> Fluval 204 with full bio-media and floss filled pre-filter driving a Rainbow Lifeguard FB300 (Fluidized bed filter rated for 300 gallons)
> 
> As mentioned, the tank water is safer to drink then my tap water....IE: Tap Water Nitrates 15ppm...Tank Water 10ppm. Figure that one out...lol!
> 
> Ian


Hmm thats weird, I guess the nitrates escape as a gas some how from your tank. Oh what kind of "scrubbies" are you using?
[/quote]

Yeah the nitrates in my tap water fluctuate a lot...I tested one time at around 20ppm...and skipped the water change! LOL. As for the changes in the tank I am not sure.

Just using the plastic round old school pot scrubbies....I used to use the cylinder type ceramic media but it was due to be replaced....until I read some interesting threads on the internet I was about to spend $60 on new media...instead I spent $4. Everything works great. Now the 404 has the foam blocks of course, and one full tray of floss. Then the remaining trays are scrubbies.

Ian


----------



## NeXuS

my set up on my 120 is a xp3 and a cascade 300


----------



## Guest

Thislilfishy said:


> 15gallon with an ac150 (Now called an ac30 I think)
> 20gallon quarantine tank with ac150
> 
> And my special Baby:
> 
> 155 Gallon Tank:
> Fluval 404 all full of scrubbies (mech filter only) driving an aquanetics Q30IL (3' long 30 watt UV filter rated for 250gallons)
> Fluval 204 with full bio-media and floss filled pre-filter driving a Rainbow Lifeguard FB300 (Fluidized bed filter rated for 300 gallons)
> 
> As mentioned, the tank water is safer to drink then my tap water....IE: Tap Water Nitrates 15ppm...Tank Water 10ppm. Figure that one out...lol!
> 
> Ian


Hmm thats weird, I guess the nitrates escape as a gas some how from your tank. Oh what kind of "scrubbies" are you using?
[/quote]

Yeah the nitrates in my tap water fluctuate a lot...I tested one time at around 20ppm...and skipped the water change! LOL. As for the changes in the tank I am not sure.

Just using the plastic round old school pot scrubbies....I used to use the cylinder type ceramic media but it was due to be replaced....until I read some interesting threads on the internet I was about to spend $60 on new media...instead I spent $4. Everything works great. Now the 404 has the foam blocks of course, and one full tray of floss. Then the remaining trays are scrubbies.

Ian
[/quote]
Just to tell you, the scrubbies are for bio-filtration also.


----------



## skubasteve!

2-10g One AC30 on each one.

1-55g One XP3

1-75g One XP3 and One AC50

1-125g (not set up, waiting to move) One FX5.


----------



## CorGravey

90 gallon 3 red bellies, ac110 and ac70 filters. Ac110 powerhead.


----------



## RBP7

i have 3 fluval 405's and 1 fx5 on my 220g with 8 reds in it.


----------



## bigshawn

1-55 one xp3

1.125 two xp4

Love them xp's


----------



## glaser67

In my 75g, I have 2 magnum 350's, onw with standard floss sleeve, the other with micron filter, and an emperor external rated for 75 gallons or so


----------



## delegat

2 AC70 and eheim classic 2213 on a 125g tank with 2 6" reds.


----------



## scotty

125gal with two emp400's but i will be getting extra filtration in the future just not sure what
recently added a eheim 2028


----------



## notaverage

I know this is an old thread.
Just figured I would revive it and see if anybody has made changes or have different thoughts of what they did have set up before.

On my spilos 29 I have The Eclipse 3 rated 250 GPH as well as a Fluval 304 (Rated 260 GPH)

On my Trop 29 I have an AC 500 rated 500 GPH and AC 200 (rated 200 GPH)

On my planted 10 I have an AC 150 (rated 150 GPH)

The fluval and an AC 500 are going on the 55 I have shortly and probably sell the double stacked 29s.


----------



## CichlidAddict

I suppose I could post..
On the 240g I have 4 XP3s running.
On my 2 40g tanks I run Emp280s.


----------



## scotth42

phreakah said:


> 125 gallon tank with 2 rena XP3's
> 
> not set up yet, though


i'm thinkinking of the same set up for my 125 with 7 rbps is this enough filtration do the 2 xp's keep your tank clean?


----------



## Murphy18

Custom built 4ft length 20inches height 2ft wide 100g (84ukg)

Rena xp3, Fluval 305

Housing 6 pygo natts


----------



## ___

Added a fluval 204 to the set up


----------



## SeedlessOne

125g Ac110 and a 1200gph wet/dry


----------



## chrscap

65 Gallon / Wet/Dry 600GPH + AC110 500GPH = 17X (bling bling)


----------



## hood

Is my filtration good enough? I have a 90 gallon with two emperor 400's a Marine land magnum 350 canister filter and 2 power heads. 5 Reds and 2 plecos. For some reason the water in my tank evaporates very fast anyone else have this problem. I did a water change two days ago and my water is an inch below from where I've filled it. Two weeks without a water change and I'm usually missing about 5 gallons from my tank. Too much filtration?


----------



## ju5tin95

55 gal - ac110 & Aquaclear 60 (came w/ tank)


----------



## wizardslovak

55gall ---cascade 700 , ac110 ---- Red belly 6"
30 gall ---- ac50(modded) emperor 400 ---- African cichlid yellow,cichlid pike,cicla peacock,green terror
10gall ---ac50 --- 3 x convicts



hood said:


> Is my filtration good enough? I have a 90 gallon with two emperor 400's a Marine land magnum 350 canister filter and 2 power heads. 5 Reds and 2 plecos. For some reason the water in my tank evaporates very fast anyone else have this problem. I did a water change two days ago and my water is an inch below from where I've filled it. Two weeks without a water change and I'm usually missing about 5 gallons from my tank. Too much filtration?


you cant overfilter your tank
do you have cover?
on my 55 i dont have cover and i have same problem as you, on my other tanks i got covers (hood) and it does not evaporate that fast


----------



## mike61701

1-75 emporer 400, cascade 300, 1 arowana (baby) 
1-90 xp3 & xp4, 400gph powerhead, 6 rbp (4-5")
1-10 wisper 10, guppies


----------



## lovemyreds

2 eheim model 2028 on a 125 gallon tank with 12 baby red bellies


----------



## upgradepc

75g. ac110, eheim 2236


----------



## pirairtool

2 Fluval fx5's full with bio media on a 370 gallon


----------



## the_w8

New 125G- Fluval fx5 with 2 emporer 400's


----------



## bensonjohn

90G - 2 Eheim 2217 canisters


----------



## the_w8

New 75G- 1 eheim 2217 and 1 emp 400 and 1 ac110


----------



## Soul Assassin

emperor 280 and penguin 100 on a 25 gal tall, 14X water turnover


----------



## shiver905

Hagen FX5.

All Bio.

On my 90Gal


----------



## cobrafox46

180 gallon- 75 gallon sump full of scrubbies w/ 1400 gph water flow
180 gallon- 65 gallon sump full of scrubbies w/ 1000 gph water flow
55 gallon- 29 gallon sump full of scrubbies w/ 700 gph water flow

Sump>than all else LOL!


----------



## verypointyteeth

220g tank. 50g sump, 2 eheim 2217, 1 5ft OHF


----------



## Blue Flame

180 - 2 ac110's, 1 1500 cascade canister filter, homemade drip system
135 - 2 ac110's, homemade drip system
125 - 2 ac110's, homemade drip system
90 - 2 ac110's
70 - 2 ac110's
55 - 2 ac70's
55 - 2 ac70's
29 - 2 ac70's
29 - 1 ac70


----------



## wizardslovak

55 gall with 20gall sump , cascade 1000 and cascade 300


----------



## Soul Assassin

Emperor 280 and DIY moving bed filter on a 65 gal


----------



## streetthrowback

180gal tank with a homemade 30gal wet/dry filter 1550gph, houseing 10 red bellies


----------



## OMGnitrateAGAIN

57 Gallon Oceanic "Illuminata" rimless reef ready tank. 
20 Gallon Oceanic sump. 
Aqueon return pump (in a 300 micron media bag) 470 GPH. 
Fluval C4, 5 stage H.O.B. (on the sump)
Mini-Jet 404, driving an in-sump, Magnavore "Simplicity" fluidized chemical reactor, filled w/Chemi-pure Elite


----------



## Sanjo Eel

135 gal RB tank 5 big RB's = two AC110's and one SunSun 304b canister = 1380gph
110 RB growout = one AC110, one Cascade 1200 canister 
75 Gal 7 Malawi Cichlids & 2 Synodontis cats= 2 Penguin 330's
38 Gal fry tank = one AC110 
29 Gal community = Whisper (for 30 gal or whatever)
20 Gal guppies = Fluval 2 internal 
15 Gal Breeder = Penguin 330
10 Gal Fiddler Crab = Whisper 10
Misc filters that bounce around from tank to tank include other Biowheels, a piece of sh*t Cascade 300 HOB, an AC Mini, none of which I really like much at all LOL









For the record I really hate the Penguin/Marineland Biowheel Filters but it seems they are most common when buying used tanks there's always a a Biowheel filter in there. They chew through impellers luckily they are cheap. With a few mods they can be made to work ok. I cut my own floss and make new cartridges, and add ceramic rings in the little baskets, and I'm gonna try putting pot scrubbies in the chamber.

The AC's have pros and cons but I love em cause they put out tons of water and lots of room for media. The flow rate can be adjusted down to a trickle if you remove the black disc from the intake tube, which makes them very versatile. I also add a single layer of poly batting on top of the sponge and under the bio for polishing and it works great! My favorite filters, but they are a little louder than I would like due to the short output ramp thing. It only takes a small drop in water level to cause it to start splashing and that's annoying.

The SunSun is new and so far I like it a lot. It keeps the water in the RB tank crystal clear. There is a ton of room for media in this canister. Price is great too, I may be buying more of these.


----------



## FEEFA

220gal- 2 Eheim 2217's and an FX5, all filled with tonnes of media


----------



## Piranha_man

Man, some of you guys have a lot of tanks!









Here's what I have presently:

150 gallon mixed pygo tank
1 Emperor 400
2 AC-500s
1 Rena XP-4
1 Magnum 350

55 gallon tank cycling for spilo
2 AC-500s


----------



## FEEFA

Glad you decided on the spilo pman


----------



## jayscollision

Fluval FX5, anything else is junk in my opinion and I've owned them all.


----------



## Soul Assassin

Eheim 2217 and Emperor 280 on my 65g tall, with a 5" S. Sanchezi.


----------



## Uno

tank size 220g 3 fx5 3hob marineland bio weel 400 an a rio3100 for curent. 200g 3fx5 3hob marineland bio weel 400 an a pond master 700 for current.150g 2 fx5 2 marineland bio weel 400. 125g 3 marineland bio weel 400 an a seio m1500 for current


----------



## Soul Assassin

Uno said:


> tank size 220g 3 fx5 3hob marineland bio weel 400 an a rio3100 for curent. 200g 3fx5 3hob marineland bio weel 400 an a pond master 700 for current.150g 2 fx5 2 marineland bio weel 400. 125g 3 marineland bio weel 400 an a seio m1500 for current


that's intense filtration right there


----------



## marilynmonroe

130 gallon using 3 350 marineland biowheels and 3 powerheads. Been using these for years with no problems, one marineland using since the late 1990's on my late 65 gallon tank


----------



## soitsbig

on my 125gal long. I have a Hagen AC110 - fluval FX5- and a home made wet/dry. 5gal bucket filled with plastic bio balls set in a 16gal sterlite container with a 900 gph pond pump from Lowes.the overflow was store bought.


----------



## Nfluckey

55 gallon tank. Emperor 400 power filter w/ bio wheels, Aqueon circulation pump 700, and about to get a Fluval 205 canister filter









Got the Fluval


----------



## BitsnBites

Hi there, new here...about 6 weeks ago we rescued 2- 5yr old Red Bellies(named them Bits & Bites), they are in a 90gallon with an AC110 and AC70...there still seems to be 'chunkies' leftover in between the rocks...is there a better solution? 
Should I add a powerhead to create a current in there? Thanks

**edit** Should I invest in a canister filter as well and remove the AC70? I am already on the hunt for different substrate...recommendations on a brand of canister...don't want to spend too much $$, but want them to be healthy & clean (as much as that is possible)


----------



## xxTheReal118xx

50 Gallon Breeder 405 with spray bar 205 with spray bar and a UV! keeping it clean



BitsnBites said:


> Hi there, new here...about 6 weeks ago we rescued 2- 5yr old Red Bellies(named them Bits & Bites), they are in a 90gallon with an AC110 and AC70...there still seems to be 'chunkies' leftover in between the rocks...is there a better solution?
> Should I add a powerhead to create a current in there? Thanks
> 
> **edit** Should I invest in a canister filter as well and remove the AC70? I am already on the hunt for different substrate...recommendations on a brand of canister...don't want to spend too much $$, but want them to be healthy & clean (as much as that is possible)


Get a gravel Vac and use that when u do water changes.


----------



## MFNRyan

125g- AC110, 2 mag H.O.T full of fluval bio cubes. Thinking about adding a FX5 or XP4 to the set up and moving the H.O.T's to my smaller tanks? 2x turn over 
110g- AC110, Mag 350, Cascade 1500 6x turn over
55g- Cascade 1500 all bio media except two trays with mechanical filters 4x turn over 
36g bow front- Cascade 300, mag H.O.T. 7x turn over


----------



## Guest

These AC110's seem to be popular. I think I will check those out. This website is great for information, thanks everyone.


----------



## CanadaPleco

300g with a 75g sump.

Many many other tanks most run on sumps and sponge filters.

nearly all my tanks are also on a drip system changing 20% a day.


----------



## caribemonster

Fluval 106, Fluval C4, and AC70 on my 40g


----------



## timmy

75 gallon with 2 xp3's.


----------



## timmy

I know have 3 Fluval FX6's thanks to Petsmarts "black Friday sale" Each filter was 170.00 with free in store pickup.


----------



## Hindi

I use both internal and external filters with a cork background for my tank with my 3 piranha's in and also I have different light settings I can use


----------



## Raytheon

I'm running à fluval 406 on my 85gallon which I'll probably have to upgrade from the looks of things


----------



## timmy

I have since change my set up. 2 x fluval fx6's and 1 fluval fx4 on a 210 gallon


----------



## Bigtimer

72 gal ac500 and rena xp4
90 gal ac500 and fluval 405
50 gal 2xac70


----------

